# New BIG SCARY SHOW: HAuNTcon roundup, Larry Kirchner, new actor segment, more!



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW – Episode 99 –

HauntCon WrapUp part 1

HauntCon 2016 is in the books and Badger got so many interviews we had to split them up.
Our first round of interviews includes Agony, LLC , Birmingham Oddities , Find A Haunt, VFX, Tater, and the Godfather of Haunts, Leonard Pickel. The Roundtable of Terror is looking forward to Transworld, and the 4 (g)hosts sit down with Larry Kirchner and address rumors about the Darkness and Indianapolis, as well as the latest changes to the Darkness, a trip to the Jekyll and Hyde club, the Transworld tours, and why the Unknown Scare-Actor needs to make a Darkness appearance.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on about Zombie home improvements, the Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes, and the Unknown Scare-Actor debuts a new segment, Scare Actor Spotlight,with his first guest, Tina Wood, from Springboro Haunted Hayride, and Black Bog.
We hid the Body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to…..THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!

Featured Music:
Dark Night of the Soul – Dante Tomaselli
An Unholy Citadel – Dr. Frankenfingers
The Dead are Watching – Shadow’s Symphony

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

